# My First Planted Tank



## Bahrah (30 Apr 2011)

A picture of my first attempt at a Planted Tank 3 months after initial set up.


----------



## Johno2090 (1 May 2011)

Very nice, Plants look very healthy!


----------



## sr20det (1 May 2011)

looks lovely.


----------



## Gill (1 May 2011)

lovely looking tank, plants are nice and mature


----------



## toadass (1 May 2011)

Good job mate, looks healthy enough...... got to love the jungle look


----------



## Lewisr (1 May 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## greenjar (1 May 2011)

toadass said:
			
		

> ...... got to love the jungle look



Have to agree, I love the jungle look - u just know the livestock are going to thank you for it   

Great colour and healthy apperance - really nice effort


----------



## Bahrah (1 May 2011)

Many thanks to the above posters for their kind & positive posts,

Cheers


----------



## 1stgolf (3 May 2011)

Wow love it mate. Any pictures of when the plants were planted like before and after pictures?
Also wondering if you could tell me what the plant is in the middle front of the tank?


----------



## Westyggx (3 May 2011)

Really nice tank mate well done.


----------



## spyder (4 May 2011)

This is the look I like.   Lush and vibrant. 

I think I spot a Juwel internal filter. Could you you give some details for the tank please?

Great tank. Well done.


----------



## Bahrah (4 May 2011)

1stgolf said:
			
		

> Wow love it mate. Any pictures of when the plants were planted like before and after pictures?
> Also wondering if you could tell me what the plant is in the middle front of the tank?



Hello1stgolf gland you like it!!.

The plant in the middle front  is Echinodorus  "Red Diamond"

I'll upload some of the early photographs shortly.

Cheers


----------



## Bahrah (4 May 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> This is the look I like.   Lush and vibrant.
> 
> I think I spot a Juwel internal filter. Could you you give some details for the tank please?
> 
> Great tank. Well done.



Hello Spyder,

Damm!! I was trying to hide that filter behind the Echinodorus Bleheri.  

Tank Set up details are as follows: -

Tank Type: Juwel Rio 240
Measurements: 121 x 41 x 55cm
Volume: 240 litres
Lighting: Juwel T5 High-Light Unit, 2 x 54W 1047mm Tubes ( 1 x Day, 1 x Nature) Lighting on 8 hours daily
Heater: 1 x 200 W,Water Temperature 25 deg C (77 deg F)
Filter: Internal Juwel Bioflow, Flowrate: 600 l/h
Co2 Gas 
Fertilizers: Easy Carbo 10ml daily, ADA Green Brighty Step 1 10ml daily, ADA Brighty K 10ml daily, ADA ECA 42 Drops every 4 Weeks,ADA Green Gain 42 drops after major pruning.
Weekly Water Change: Re-mineralised RO Water 60 liters (Approximately 33% Volume)

Substrate: ADA Power Sand, ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia, ADA Nile Sand

Hard scape: Bog Wood, Dragon Stone

Flora:
Alternanthera Reineckii "Pink" (Roseafolia), Echinodorus Bleheri, Echinodorus  "El Diablo", Echinodorus "Ozelot", Echinodorus Quadricostatus, Echinodorus "Red Diamond", Echinodorus  Uruguayensis, Heteranthera Zosterifolia, Limnobium Laevigatum, Myriophyllum Mattogrossense, Sagittaria Subulata, Staurogyne Reopens.

Fauna: 6 x Blue Emperor Tetra (Impaichthys Kerri), 4 x Buenos Aires Tetras (Hyphessobrycon Anistsi), 5 x Black Widow Tetas (Gymnocorymbus Ternete), 3 x Silver Hatchet Fish (Gasteropelecus Sternicla), 1 x Marbled Hatchet Fish (Carnegiella Strigata Strigata), 4 x Zebra Otocinclus (Otocinclus Cocama), 5 x Panda Cory (Corydoras Panda), 
Temporary Inhabitants: 4 x Siamese Algae-Eaters (Crossocheius Siamensis) 

I think that about covers it!!!

Cheers


----------



## Bahrah (4 May 2011)

1stgolf said:
			
		

> Wow love it mate. Any pictures of when the plants were planted like before and after pictures?
> Also wondering if you could tell me what the plant is in the middle front of the tank?







Picture of Tank during cycling 30/01/2011





Getting impatient,planted a few cheap plants from one of the LFS. 06/02/2011





A few more plants added purchased online, experimenting with the CO2, started adding liquid fertizers 09/02/2011





Collected my main plant order from TGM now we are really off and running!! 12/02/2011





Tank after reorganization and addition of additional plants 27/03/2011





05/04/2011


----------



## sarahtermite (21 Dec 2011)

A simply gorgeous tank, and I bet your fish are very, very happy with their surroundings!


----------



## Timms2011 (21 May 2012)

Excellent looking tank, gotta just love those  Juwel Aquariums


----------



## PaulP (22 May 2012)

V.Nice! wish my first planted tank went as good as that!! =]


----------



## Bahrah (13 Jul 2012)

Hi all,

Just a quick line to say that this tank has now been decommissioned and a completely new scape is currently a work in progress.

Bahrah


----------



## Kristoph91 (13 Jul 2012)

Great jungle. I'm a massive fan of jungle style, and I'm sure your black widows appreciate the cover ?


----------

